# INDIAN PCC validity



## jazzyboy (May 8, 2015)

hi
I've got indian police clearance certificate some months ago (5-6 months). I am going to apply for PR of australia. I need PCC for this purpose. I want to ask for how much time PCC is valid for.I heard from my friends that it is valid for 6 months or 1 year. Can you confirm this please?
Thankyou


----------



## luella_dsouza (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi,

Indian police clearance is valid for one year. Hope this helps.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

DIBP considers police checks to be valid for 1 year regardless of what may be printed on the document.


----------

